# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  GIRA TECNICA DE NEGOCIOS FRESCOS ORGANICOS. MIAMI ENERO 2020

## mcycursos

Gopex 2020 Global Organic Produce Expo.jpg* 
GIRA TÉCNICA
NEGOCIOS DE PRODUCTOS FRESCOS ORGANICOS - GOPEX MIAMI 2020
8 AL 12 ENERO 2020* 
Participa de este importante evento técnico donde tendrás la oportunidad de intercambiar experiencias entre productores, distribuidores, importadores y conocer a los mayores compradores del sector de productos frescos (frutas y hortalizas) orgánicos de EEUU. 
El mundo de los negocios de productos frescos orgánicos se dará citan en Miami en el GOPEX 2020  *Ingresa al link de la gira y mira el programa:click aquí*  *INFORMES* *BANANOTECNIA* Celular: +51.983600986  consultas@bananotecnia.com
Facebook: Bananotecnia www.bananotecnia.com  Temas similares: Gira - Pasantía Técnica de Banano a Urabá  Colombia 2019 Gira/Pasantía Técnica  y Congreso de Banano a Colombia 2018 GIRA TÉCNICA EN MACA DE EXPORTACIÓN 18 DE JULIO 2015 GIRA  (VISITA) TECNICA DEL AGUACATE O PALTA A COLOMBIA. 20 al 26 mayo 2013 II Gira Técnica de la Uva de Mesa, Vinos y Piscos . 16 al 18 set

----------


## JOSEILLO

SALUDOS, MUCHAS GRACIAS POR DEJAR EL LINK Y ESPERO ASISTIR AL GOPEX 2020 EN LA CIUDAD DE MIAMI.

----------

